# Shimano Soare BB 2500 HGS reel



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Looking at purchasing a Shimano Soare BB 2500 HGS reel wondering if anyone can recommend it ???


----------



## fishbutler (Jan 6, 2010)

hey mate I have used the 1000 before and they are not a bad reel for the money. The BB in the name actually stands for "Blood Brother" and thats because they have lower quality bearing and components than the jap model. But as i said before they aren't a bad reel for the money  
Hope this helps
Cheers Fishbutler


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Thanks fishbutler looking at a price around $170.00 not sure if thats a fair price or not ??


----------



## fishbutler (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey mate sorry about the late reply but for that price they are a great little reel  
Cheers


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

geussing your not talking about this $600 one hey?

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... &page_no=3

sorry im too dumb to link the site but just go to motackle then shimano spin reels and yer.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

well the link did work


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Might settle for the seido 2500, looks good & i have its little brother the 1000 have had no probs with that


----------

